# Driving Gypsy (for the first time in years).



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

shes very cute :]


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Yiu look like you all are having so much fun. Your horse looks great in harness!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Wholesome, healthy, horsey fun. Beautiful pictures, I thoroughly enjoyed looking at them, thank you for posting


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

It was bundles of fun; especially considering that I have never driven a horse before! I am looking forward to getting more into it. She behaved very well and had a nice even pace.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks like a great day! Glad you had fun.


----------



## draftgrl (Jan 8, 2011)

That last pic is my favorite! Aside from you enjoying yourself, looks like Gypsy is having fun too!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

hope you don't mind if I make some suggestions for a safer drive.

your shafts look like they could be raised a bit as they are slanting downward.

Your breeching needs to be brought up so you do not push her back legs out from under her. This looks particularly dangerous on snow vs dry ground.

The 4th picture looks to be a concern. Your saddle is way back, your girth is way forward and your tugs are way back. This looks like it could cause some discomfort and needs some adjustments.

The over girth should be attached to the tugs but it is way forward in picture 2 & 4

Her breast collar might need brought up a bit also


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback, everyone. 

Churumbeque - I am all for more experienced opinions. My dad and I have never had hands-on experience with driving horses, so we are new to it. This was our first time having her all hooked up and driving. 

Next time we hook her up we will look out to make sure the harness is adjusted better. ^^ If anyone else has useful information I would greatly appreciate it. Just no bashing or trolling, hence _constructive_ criticism.


----------

